# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Napijn EMG

## dehlia

Heeft iemand van jullie ook last gehad van napijn na een emg?
Ik had het EMG onderzoek vanochtend en vooral mijn handen voelen heel erg verstijfd en pijnlijk.
Mijn voeten lijken soms nog na trekken en mijn benen voelen ook echt niet fijn (anders dan de normale zenuw- en spierpijn)
En ik vond het onderzoek zelf ook heel erg pijnlijk! Ik heb twee jaar geleden ook een EMG gehad maar toen vond ik het heel erg meevallen. Iemand een idee waar dit te maken mee kan hebben?

----------


## mp1961

ik heb na emg blijvend pijn gehouden en loop nu bij de pijnpoli zonder resultaat, neuroloog gaf aan dat ik overprikkeld zenuwstelsel heb hoop dat het bij jou nog weggaat ............ ik slik nu tramadol ........ en zoek nog steeds

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Dehlia,

Ik lijd aan een spier/zenuwziekte waar dor de jaren heen al heel veel EMG's voor zijn gemaakt. Hoewel ik nooit na een EMG klachten heb gehad zijn je klachten wel heel herkenbaar. De vraag is komen die door het EMG of s dat net toeval geweest en is en sprake van een aandoening die ze zo te horen nog niet op het spoor zijn. De vraag is zijn er afwijkingen te zien geweest op het EMG? Koude voeten, branderig en stijve pijnlijke handen wijzen op het beeld van een polyneuropathie. In Jip en Janneke taal zenuwpijnen dus op verschillende plaatsen. Meestal voorkomend zowel links als rechts. Start vaak in de onderbenen of voeten en gaat geleidelijk hoger. Bij mij begon het ook op die wijze, eerst voeten en onderbenen. Handen en polsen en daarna steeds hoger. Vaak duid het op afwijkingen in het perifere zenuwstelsel, de vraag is of het overprikkelt is of dat er wel degelijk sprake is van beschadigingen. Ik gebruik ook tramadol maar dat helpt iets vooral als je even wil slapen maar haalt de pijn niet weg. Als je er tegen kunt zijn bepaalde antidepressiva middelen die nog wel eens kunnen helpe bij zenuwpijn maar daar moet je wel net tegen kunnen. Ik heb sinds twee jaar een neurostimulator (inwendige Tens), ook dat is geen wondermiddel maar haalt wel de scherpe kanten van de pijn af. Je loopt nu bij een pijnpoli maar eigenlijk zou ik nog eens bij een neuroloog ten rade gaan. Ergens zit er iets niet goed.

----------

